# Broken tail feathers problem



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

So one of my cockatiel had his wings improperly clipped. I do not like clipping. It would fall like a brick on its butt instead of gliding thus breaking all 12 tail feathers in the process. It took one year to moult some of its flight feathers and learning how to fly/land/glide...you get the point.

Now, it's been nearly 1 year and 1 month since my cockatiel had 12/12 tail feathers. Moulting just started and I've noticed him having trouble trying to preen/pull out his broken tail feathers out. How will new tail feathers emerge without the old ones falling off? I'm tempted to pull them gently with tweezers but am afraid I might cause suffering, so what do I do?  It has balance problems without a tail...


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Since he has just started molting, he will probably lose at least some of the broken tail feathers soon. Just wait for a while and see what happens.


----------



## aquaabby13 (Jan 9, 2013)

I kind of had the same problem! Peeka (my cockatiel) doesn't pull out his loose tail feathers and when he tries, he either can't reach it or he dosen't see it. I tried slightly pulling it (VERY CAREFULLY) but he just nips at me when I do so I don't do it. But the next morning the feather that has been hanging for days came off! I was so excited  I'm just also worried that all the feathers will come out and he won't be able to keep his balance. But anyway the loose feathers will come out someday


----------



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

aquaabby13 said:


> I kind of had the same problem! Peeka (my cockatiel) doesn't pull out his loose tail feathers and when he tries, he either can't reach it or he dosen't see it. I tried slightly pulling it (VERY CAREFULLY) but he just nips at me when I do so I don't do it. But the next morning the feather that has been hanging for days came off! I was so excited  I'm just also worried that all the feathers will come out and he won't be able to keep his balance. But anyway the loose feathers will come out someday


Sorry, I think you guys misunderstood me. 9/12 of his tail feathers are stumps and when he tries to preen/pull them out he cannot reach then because they are so short...
I don't know what to do.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The feathers should fall out when they're ready even if he's not preening them. He's probably bumping them against things occasionally and that will put a little pressure on them. When he flies there will be air pressure against the tail feathers too.


----------

